# Oracle 10g eBooks



## mihir_ray07 (Dec 27, 2007)

*Data Warehousing Guide(oracle 10g)*

*rapidshare.com/files/79321653/b14223.pdf

*Performance Tuning Guide(oracle 10g)*

*rapidshare.com/files/79321796/Performance_Tuning_v1.pdf


----------



## ianholt60 (Jan 28, 2010)

Hi.
Hey mate thanks for sharing this links.
Its really useful.


----------



## aditya258 (Feb 8, 2010)

Kinshuk Sunil and Yadu Rajiv is coming this February to India's first and independent annual summit for the game development ecosystem - India Game Developer Summit (gamedevelopersummit.com) to define Open Source's context in the game development business and discuss the OS tools and technologies that can empower game developers and companies in making wise investments into their games.


----------

